# Unable to mount linprocfs on CURRENT



## minimike (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi there,

I've tried to setup a Debian kFreeBSD Jail using debootstrap from Ports. My Testbox has got FreeBSD 9 CURRENT installed. ZFS v28 Hyperpower Yeah 

My Problem is that I couldn't mount linprocfs currently


```
freebsd-one# mount -t linprocfs linproc /services/pgsql-one/proc/
mount: linproc : Operation not supported by device
```

The linux module is already loaded

```
1   16 0xffffffff80200000 b58e80   kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff80d59000 212c48   zfs.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff80f6c000 7200     opensolaris.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff81012000 4ee8     fdescfs.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff81017000 28efb    linux.ko
```

Is that a known Bug?


----------



## minimike (Jul 21, 2011)

I got it.

I've recompiled my kernel and added linprocfs inside the /etc/make.conf I thought first linux.ko is enough


----------



## ls4680 (Jan 20, 2012)

*7.3 v 8.2*

I have two FreeBSD boxes one is 7.3 and the other is 8.2

The command I was trying was:
[cmd=]mount -t linprocfs linproc /compat/linux/proc[/cmd]

It works on my 7.3 system but on 8.2 I get:

```
mount: linproc : Operation not supported by device
```

I am "fairly" sure I set them up the same (as far as /etc/make.conf or kernel is concerned).

The 8.2 system is:

```
kernel: CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor (3013.35-MHz 686-class CPU)
kernel: FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
```

I remember reading somewhere that there might be an issue with 32-bit processor vs. 64-bit processor.  I recently swapped out the motherboard on the 7.3 system but as I recall I built the kernel with a 32-bit processor installed.


----------



## ls4680 (Jan 21, 2012)

I found the difference between my 7.3 and 8.2 system that was keeping me from mounting linproc.  On the 8.2 in /etc/rc.conf I had 





> kern_securelevel_enable="YES"



Everything now works by adding the mount into /etc/fstab

```
linprocfs               /compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw         0       0
```


----------

